# Tragic circumstances this is why you need to have a commercial policy in your vehicle



## real_deal (Feb 17, 2015)

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2015/11/19/miami-woman-sues-lyft-over-husbands-death/


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

Very tragic indeed. The Lyft driver who picked up the reporter was working too many hours, it appears. At least the family will receive some compensation from Lyft. If it had been a taxi the odds are very good that the company would have filed bankruptcy to protect itself from a judgement. And the family would get a minimal settlement if any from the taxi company.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

A persons worst nightmare! (driver and victim)
However, this is an age old problem and is also the reason why the truckers union was started (quoting: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taxicabs_of_New_York_City)
"During the Great Depression, New York had as many as 30,000 cab drivers. With more drivers than passengers, cab drivers were working longer hours which led to growing public concern over the maintenance and mechanical integrity of taxi vehicles. "


----------



## real_deal (Feb 17, 2015)

mrlasvegas said:


> Very tragic indeed. The Lyft driver who picked up the reporter was working too many hours, it appears. At least the family will receive some compensation from Lyft. If it had been a taxi the odds are very good that the company would have filed bankruptcy to protect itself from a judgement. And the family would get a minimal settlement if any from the taxi company.


Taxis business needs serious overhaul but their commercial insurance with Limousine companies is way ahead no company ever went bankrupt with commercial insurance


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

real_deal said:


> Taxis business needs serious overhaul but their commercial insurance with Limousine companies is way ahead no company ever went bankrupt with commercial insurance


The reality is that most transportation companies self insure. Then they purchase a secondary policy to cover after their initial fund is depleted. The problem is that the secondary policy may still not cover the total amount of the judgement. So then it is bankruptcy time. Yellow cab of Chicago is a great example of this. They chose to file bankruptcy rather than pay a 20 million dollar judgement after their driver fell asleep behind the wheel and crashed with a passenger permanently injured. Uber and Lyft could never qualify for bankruptcy. I work in transportation safety and Loss Mitigation for one of the world's largest public transportation contractors. So you could say this is my area of expertise.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

mrlasvegas said:


> The reality is that most transportation companies self insure. Then they purchase a secondary policy to cover after their initial fund is depleted. The problem is that the secondary policy may still not cover the total amount of the judgement. So then it is bankruptcy time. Yellow cab of Chicago is a great example of this. They chose to file bankruptcy rather than pay a 20 million dollar judgement after their driver fell asleep behind the wheel and crashed with a passenger permanently injured. Uber and Lyft could never qualify for bankruptcy. I work in transportation safety and Loss Mitigation for one of the world's largest public transportation contractors. So you could say this is my area of expertise.


Are you familiar with the Uber arguments for lower coverage during period 1? It doesn't make any sense to me but many regulators have gone along with the proposition.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

KevinH said:


> Are you familiar with the Uber arguments for lower coverage during period 1? It doesn't make any sense to me but many regulators have gone along with the proposition.


Not completely familiar with the lower coverage argument. But the reality is that Uber and Lyft will always be the deepest pocket in the room. Insurance companies do enjoy certain protections regarding civil liabilities beyond the extent of the policy. Corporations do not. So no matter what policy they create for a specific time period, if the potential liability exceeds that amount, they will still be sued for the remainder. No doubt their trust and safety managers have explained it to each TNC executive. The TNCs would logically want to try the argument that since their policy is limited in that time frame, the primary insurer (drivers insurance company) should pay out to the policy cap first.


----------



## Juni Banico (Nov 6, 2015)

Starting November 23 in California, Mercury Insurance will provide a TNC Endorsement for rideshare drivers. This endorsement will cover you during Period one, and you can choose a lot more coverage than what Uber or Lyft provides. I'm checking to see if their umbrella coverage will also cover rideshare drivers, so on top of the endorsement you can get an umbrella policy.


----------



## pharmeceutikle (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi I'm new. I just went through the Uber Xchange program and need to go pick up my car at the dealer. Up until yesterday the only two options was either MetroMile (If you drive and commute a lot it's expensive and only Uber is covered!) & Farmer's Insurance (Just plain expensive but covers all rideshare companies). Now, Mercury offers rideshare insurance in California. Just spoke to one of their agents. Here now lies the problem. Of course, I emailed XCL support and waiting at their snails pace for a reply. I need an answer ASAP. Can I opt for Mercury Insurance? Does Uber know? Is the dealer aware of the third choice? Theoretically I'm sure I could opt for it. It's rideshare insurance. Anybody in the know can you please answer. Answer here so anybody else with my same situation could get an answer. I do see some members here I could PM. If they prefer to answer me there it's OK. Sometimes things aren't ready for public knowledge.


----------



## Juni Banico (Nov 6, 2015)

pharmeceutikle said:


> Hi I'm new. I just went through the Uber Xchange program and need to go pick up my car at the dealer. Up until yesterday the only two options was either MetroMile (If you drive and commute a lot it's expensive and only Uber is covered!) & Farmer's Insurance (Just plain expensive but covers all rideshare companies). Now, Mercury offers rideshare insurance in California. Just spoke to one of their agents. Here now lies the problem. Of course, I emailed XCL support and waiting at their snails pace for a reply. I need an answer ASAP. Can I opt for Mercury Insurance? Does Uber know? Is the dealer aware of the third choice? Theoretically I'm sure I could opt for it. It's rideshare insurance. Anybody in the know can you please answer. Answer here so anybody else with my same situation could get an answer. I do see some members here I could PM. If they prefer to answer me there it's OK. Sometimes things aren't ready for public knowledge.


Mercury just issued a new endorsement for rideshare drivers, Uber and Lyft included, but in California for now. When you go to the dealer to pick-up your car, they will ask for your proof of insurance. It doesn't matter where you got it from, they just want to know that you have a policy. When you get your insurance, we simply ask for your lender's information and plug that into Mercury's system as the "Loss Payee". The lender will be notified so you don't have to worry so much about notifying them. We will then give you cards for your insurance to keep in your car, a copy of your declarations page and your signed application. You will then upload the declarations page or your cards to your dashboard on Uber or Lyft. You will give your dealer a copy of the insurance. That's it! I just insured an Uber driver that had Farmers and was paying $963 for six months with very little coverage and very high deductibles. I got him into Mercury with a high coverage policy and lower deductible for only $765 for six months.


----------



## pharmeceutikle (Nov 24, 2015)

Juni Banico said:


> Mercury just issued a new endorsement for rideshare drivers, Uber and Lyft included, but in California for now. When you go to the dealer to pick-up your car, they will ask for your proof of insurance. It doesn't matter where you got it from, they just want to know that you have a policy. When you get your insurance, we simply ask for your lender's information and plug that into Mercury's system as the "Loss Payee". The lender will be notified so you don't have to worry so much about notifying them. We will then give you cards for your insurance to keep in your car, a copy of your declarations page and your signed application. You will then upload the declarations page or your cards to your dashboard on Uber or Lyft. You will give your dealer a copy of the insurance. That's it! I just insured an Uber driver that had Farmers and was paying $963 for six months with very little coverage and very high deductibles. I got him into Mercury with a high coverage policy and lower deductible for only $765 for six months.


Sweet. I'm calling up my agent now!


----------



## pharmeceutikle (Nov 24, 2015)

Update: I contacted an agent and they gave me a quote and it's currently getting underwriting review. The agent said she would get back to me in a few hours but haven't heard back yet. In the meantime I called the dealership and as expected they are unaware about any new options regarding insurance. They are not sure they are able to release the vehicle because they haven't heard from Uber about Mercury Insurance. They recommend me to just stick to the current two options as outlined by Uber. Of course, I still haven't heard from Uber Support or XCL Support! I begged for urgency in this matter.


----------



## Juni Banico (Nov 6, 2015)

pharmeceutikle said:


> Update: I contacted an agent and they gave me a quote and it's currently getting underwriting review. The agent said she would get back to me in a few hours but haven't heard back yet. In the meantime I called the dealership and as expected they are unaware about any new options regarding insurance. They are not sure they are able to release the vehicle because they haven't heard from Uber about Mercury Insurance. They recommend me to just stick to the current two options as outlined by Uber. Of course, I still haven't heard from Uber Support or XCL Support! I begged for urgency in this matter.


I'm a little confused here. Is the agent you're have direct access to Mercury? Because they should be able to write you a policy on the spot, especially if you have a good driving record. The endorsement is U651, Transportation Network Coverage. It's already been approved by the Dept of Insurance of the State of California, so the dealership and Uber need not worry about it.


----------



## Juni Banico (Nov 6, 2015)

Juni Banico said:


> I'm a little confused here. Is the agent you're have direct access to Mercury? Because they should be able to write you a policy on the spot, especially if you have a good driving record. The endorsement is U651, Transportation Network Coverage. It's already been approved by the Dept of Insurance of the State of California, so the dealership and Uber need not worry about it.


Just FYI, only approved Mercury Insurance Brokers would have gotten this notice about U651. The dealerships would not get the same privilege. All you need to show them is your proof of insurance. That's it.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

real_deal said:


> Taxis business needs serious overhaul but their commercial insurance with Limousine companies is way ahead no company ever went bankrupt with commercial insurance


Any common sense bussines owner or owner operator or driver 
Would have at least 1mil/2mil insurance umbrella

But Uber has convinced most drivers it's stupid paying for insurance
When you can easily forward risk & damages to a civilian pool

Yep we all get to pay for it


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

mrlasvegas said:


> The reality is that most transportation companies self insure. Then they purchase a secondary policy to cover after their initial fund is depleted. The problem is that the secondary policy may still not cover the total amount of the judgement. So then it is bankruptcy time. Yellow cab of Chicago is a great example of this. They chose to file bankruptcy rather than pay a 20 million dollar judgement after their driver fell asleep behind the wheel and crashed with a passenger permanently injured. Uber and Lyft could never qualify for bankruptcy. I work in transportation safety and Loss Mitigation for one of the world's largest public transportation contractors. So you could say this is my area of expertise.


It's your area of expertise
You are correct on a multimillion loss
But average loss is much , much less than that 
Let's say minimum commercial requirements for most jurisdictions
Will cover 99% of incidents 
What about lumping commercial use on a civilian pool
That is a real problem 
I don't think you are using your expertise in the correct maner 
You are probably profiting selling shady insurance to TNC drivers


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

mrlasvegas said:


> Not completely familiar with the lower coverage argument. But the reality is that Uber and Lyft will always be the deepest pocket in the room. Insurance companies do enjoy certain protections regarding civil liabilities beyond the extent of the policy. Corporations do not. So no matter what policy they create for a specific time period, if the potential liability exceeds that amount, they will still be sued for the remainder. No doubt their trust and safety managers have explained it to each TNC executive. The TNCs would logically want to try the argument that since their policy is limited in that time frame, the primary insurer (drivers insurance company) should pay out to the policy cap first.


Yep dirty Justification
I do not wish to have to sue , it's expensive 
Just get you insurance right


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

UBERS dirty ways are spreading to insurance companies like Gangrene
LMAO!!!!!

Hey dear insurance agent I've been involved in a car accident 
Agent: sue uber they have deep pockets LOL!!


----------



## Juni Banico (Nov 6, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Any common sense bussines owner or owner operator or driver
> Would have at least 1mil/2mil insurance umbrella
> 
> But Uber has convinced most drivers it's stupid paying for insurance
> ...


Even if you get an umbrella, or PUP (personal umbrella policy), the underlying insurance policy needs to reflect an endorsement for TNC or Rideshare. The PUP is basically an excess policy for the underlying policy. So if you only have personal insurance without a rideshare endorsement, then the PUP isn't worth much.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Juni Banico said:


> Even if you get an umbrella, or PUP (personal umbrella policy), the underlying insurance policy needs to reflect an endorsement for TNC or Rideshare. The PUP is basically an excess policy for the underlying policy. So if you only have personal insurance without a rideshare endorsement, then the PUP isn't worth much.


Starting November 23 in California, Mercury Insurance will provide a TNC Endorsement for rideshare drivers. This endorsement will cover you during Period one, and you can choose a lot more coverage than what Uber or Lyft provides. I'm checking to see if their umbrella coverage will also cover rideshare drivers, so on top of the endorsement you canget an umbrella policy.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I spend 12k per year on
Commercial insurance , personal auto , life Etc
Why ? Because I understand risk

As a agent your duty is to explain risk to your customer
Then provide options cheap , good , best , "bullet proff "

With the acknowledged balence of risk by customer

If I read I can get you "legit " on the " cheap " would not recommend you as a agent
But I may be wrong


----------



## Juni Banico (Nov 6, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Yep dirty Justification
> I do not wish to have to sue , it's expensive
> Just get you insurance right





20yearsdriving said:


> I spend 12k per year on
> Commercial insurance , personal auto , life Etc
> Why ? Because I understand risk
> 
> ...


I only share the facts of what I know about insurance and we only work with A Rated companies. "Cheap" is not in our vocabulary. Giving the client the most coverage that they can afford is the most important aspect of our business.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Juni Banico said:


> I only share the facts of what I know about insurance and we only work with A Rated companies. "Cheap" is not in our vocabulary. Giving the client the most coverage that they can afford is the most important aspect of our business.


That's it! I just insured an Uber driver that had Farmers and was paying $963 for six months with very little coverage and very high deductibles. I got him into Mercury with a high coverage policy and lower deductible for only $765 for six months.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Hey it's your right to make a sale
Uber on !!!


----------



## Juni Banico (Nov 6, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Hey it's your right to make a sale
> Uber on !!!


 I bought the same insurance for myself. I drive Uber Select/XL and Lyft/Plus on weeknights and weekends. So I'm just as concerned as you are about coverage. However, we can't get commercial or livery coverage, since Uber drivers are not individually sanctioned by the PUC. Hence the alternative is TNC or Rideshare insurance endorsement.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Juni Banico said:


> I bought the same insurance for myself. I drive Uber Select/XL and Lyft/Plus on weeknights and weekends. So I'm just as concerned as you are about coverage. However, we can't get commercial or livery coverage, since Uber drivers are not individually sanctioned by the PUC. Hence the alternative is TNC or Rideshare insurance endorsement.


True 
It's the UBER way 
Good luck with you bussiness & your driving


----------



## Juni Banico (Nov 6, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> True
> It's the UBER way
> Good luck with you bussiness & your driving


Same to you! Safe travels and Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

pharmeceutikle said:


> Hi I'm new. I just went through the Uber Xchange program and need to go pick up my car at the dealer.


Please let us know how your whole Uber experience turns out.


----------



## pharmeceutikle (Nov 24, 2015)

Update: No car yet. I got an email from Uber support for the question about Mercury Insurance. A no answer copy and paste job. Thank you Uber support.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Juni Banico said:


> Starting November 23 in California, Mercury Insurance will provide a TNC Endorsement for rideshare drivers. This endorsement will cover you during Period one, and you can choose a lot more coverage than what Uber or Lyft provides. I'm checking to see if their umbrella coverage will also cover rideshare drivers, so on top of the endorsement you can get an umbrella policy.


Do you have more information on this? Was it in a communication from Mercury?


----------



## pharmeceutikle (Nov 24, 2015)

Update: I think I'm inching, err millimeter-ing, towards progress here. I finally got somewhat of a useful answer from Uber support this morning. Yeah, I'm surprised somebody was working so early this Thanksgiving morning. Time stamp was 3:52 AM. I guess all I had to do was change the tone of my emails from inquisitive to anger and it went straight on to their priority list. Per Uber, they don't know why any dealer would withhold any car if any insurance complies with the minimum coverage allowable. In California, Rideshare Insurance has to be included. I have all the requirements. So I believe the only roadblock is the finance company that Uber uses. They don't either know about Mercury Insurance rideshare coverage or trust it as it is so new. It probably has to be reviewed by the finance company and they have yet to be able to do that. It's a question if the finance company is covered or not for the car if anything happens to it, not me as the driver.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> It's your area of expertise
> You are correct on a multimillion loss
> But average loss is much , much less than that
> Let's say minimum commercial requirements for most jurisdictions
> ...


I don't sell insurance to anybody. To put it into more simple terms I am a safety supervisor with a broad scope of responsibilities. And an expensive Bachelors degree in Occupation Safety and Health behind me. And driving Uber/Lyft in my spare time to help fund graduate school. Any further questions?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

mrlasvegas said:


> I don't sell insurance to anybody. To put it into more simple terms I am a safety supervisor with a broad scope of responsibilities. And an expensive Bachelors degree in Occupation Safety and Health behind me. And driving Uber/Lyft in my spare time to help fund graduate school. Any further questions?


When you said "they will received compensation from Lyft "
You lost me 
Article mentions it's a lawsuit

Your an expert , you know risk , you know better , there are no short cuts
There is no such thing as " let them dodge insurance pool contribution since they have deep pockets we can sue " that sounds like a ambulance chaser lawyer 
C ' mon!


----------



## HansGr.Uber (Jun 30, 2015)

Does anybody have recommendations for Ontario?
I feel cuaght between a rock and a hard place. No one can provide a OPCF 6A extension. (Permission to Carry Paying Passengers)... does that mean everyone in the GTA is driving illegally? I have asked a relative who is an Oatley Vig Accident Benefits Specialist but not gotten a reply yet - will update ASAP if no answer is given here for other Ontarians.


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> When you said "they will received compensation from Lyft "
> You lost me
> Article mentions it's a lawsuit
> 
> ...


The deepest pocket pays the tab in the end. This is how it has been since civil litigation began. It is basic risk management 101. I actually prefer it that way. More job security for me. Deep pockets realize the value of having a safety and risk management team. And pay accordingly. Speaking for the Vegas market only, the risk of insuring an Uber and Lyft driver is substantially lower than that of a taxi. Primarily because many of the factors that lead to accidents in on demand formats ( driver exhaustion, performance standards, and distractions) are much more manageable in the TNC system than an employee cab driver.
If gap insurance is available, everyone should buy it doing TNC work. Most gap insurance policies end up deferring to the deep pocket anyway for most major liabilities I.E. Uber and Lyft. Which is how the system is designed to operate anyway. But the gap insurance should be enough. Commercial insurance is a bit over the top, risk wise. But do what makes you happy.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

mrlasvegas said:


> The deepest pocket pays the tab in the end. This is how it has been since civil litigation began. It is basic risk management 101. I actually prefer it that way. More job security for me. Deep pockets realize the value of having a safety and risk management team. And pay accordingly. Speaking for the Vegas market only, the risk of insuring an Uber and Lyft driver is substantially lower than that of a taxi. Primarily because many of the factors that lead to accidents in on demand formats ( driver exhaustion, performance standards, and distractions) are much more manageable in the TNC system than an employee cab driver.
> If gap insurance is available, everyone should buy it doing TNC work. Most gap insurance policies end up deferring to the deep pocket anyway for most major liabilities I.E. Uber and Lyft. Which is how the system is designed to operate anyway. But the gap insurance should be enough. Commercial insurance is a bit over the top, risk wise. But do what makes you happy.


Just a stupid question what if it's the TNC drivers fault ? 
Do you sue Uber In his behalf

No need to reply I know the answer


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> Just a stupid question what if it's the TNC drivers fault ?
> Do you sue Uber In his behalf
> 
> No need to reply I know the answer


Then why ask the question? Of course the other party would. Just as if an owner operator truck driver, for example, that contracted with Wal Mart was at fault for a high loss accident. The injured party would target the owner operator, the owner operators insurance company, and of course Wal Mart. Which is actually a good thing. The public roads are much safer as a result of costly litigation that deters future high risk activity by the organization that promotes it. While it may boil the blood of the Fox News crowd, it is insurance investigaters, safety professionals, attorneys and labor unions that keep the roads safe. Not law enforcement or the military. The former works to stop problems before they start. The latter shows up only after the efforts have failed.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

mrlasvegas said:


> Then why ask the question? Of course the other party would. Just as if an owner operator truck driver, for example, that contracted with Wal Mart was at fault for a high loss accident. The injured party would target the owner operator, the owner operators insurance company, and of course Wal Mart. Which is actually a good thing. The public roads are much safer as a result of costly litigation that deters future high risk activity by the organization that promotes it. While it may boil the blood of the Fox News crowd, it is insurance investigaters, safety professionals, attorneys and labor unions that keep the roads safe. Not law enforcement or the military. The former works to stop problems before they start. The latter shows up only after the efforts have failed.


I'm talking of the driver 
Yep his toasted

You keep bringing up over a million dollar losses , they are a very small percentage ( in 20 years of driving I have not seen a loss among all the people I know that exceeded 
30K

Most people driving for uber only need a accident to around 30k in loss
For them to be in financial trouble

I get it .... Many people salivate over the uber lawsuit $$$ , but it's not a substitute to insuring your self


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

Ubers not for the faint of heart
High risk all or nothing triple OG life styleZ like diss don't grow on trees yo


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Ubers not for the faint of heart
> High risk all or nothing triple OG life styleZ like diss don't grow on trees yo


It's simple 
What is your current networh 
What is your potential future network

The answer will tell you if you should insure your self or just wing it 
In any case UBER on !!!!


----------



## YouWishYouKnewMe (May 26, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> It's simple
> What is your current networh
> What is your potential future network
> 
> ...


Right on the money 
Net worth = -
Future outlook negative 
Uber on for now..


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

YouWishYouKnewMe said:


> Right on the money
> Net worth = -
> Future outlook negative
> Uber on for now..


You are a prime candidate 
Have a consultation with mrlasvegas

He will make you feel safe 
And will sue the crap out of uber


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm talking of the driver
> Yep his toasted
> 
> You keep bringing up over a million dollar losses , they are a very small percentage ( in 20 years of driving I have not seen a loss among all the people I know that exceeded
> ...


So what consists of a 30k loss? That must be minimal personal injury, if any. Maybe a totalled vehicle. 100/300/100 coverage should be more than adequate. That is what I have had since I bought my first home many years ago. Along with a million dollar umbrella, which is quite cheap. And it is about what anyone with assets or investments should have, driving Uber or not. I would prefer Uber and Lyft focus on more safety training and using the Smith System. That would be the best option for drivers to protect their income and assets. Avoiding accidents period.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

mrlasvegas said:


> So what consists of a 30k loss? That must be minimal personal injury, if any. Maybe a totalled vehicle. 100/300/100 coverage should be more than adequate. That is what I have had since I bought my first home many years ago. Along with a million dollar umbrella, which is quite cheap. And it is about what anyone with assets or investments should have, driving Uber or not. I would prefer Uber and Lyft focus on more safety training and using the Smith System. That would be the best option for drivers to protect their income and assets. Avoiding accidents period.


safty training provided by you correct ?

Insurance =bad idea

Having you on speed dial = good

I've heard enough , hope you sell your services
I'm sure some one will fall for it 
Good luck


----------



## mrlasvegas (Aug 9, 2015)

Safety training provided by any one of thousands of accredited professionals. Nothing wrong with insurance. As I demonstrated, I have plenty of it. The difference between your philosophy and mine is the use of the insurance. You seem to advise insuring heavily and then when the accidents just happen, the driver is covered. I advocate for adequate insurance then taking all possible measures to avoid creating a claim. This keeps both the driver and the insurance company profitable. Your path generates a lot of claims and raises rates, which reduces everyone's profitability.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

You are correct insure as much as your bussines can reasonably afford / what is your net worth / what is your potential future net worth

You can't predict loss amount 

You can train to REDUCE risk 
BUT it's worthless 
You're dream is to find morons that will turn proper insurance premiums in to training fees for guys like you 

Don't worry I'm sure some idiot will fall for it 
I'm sure you have no clue what it takes to sue UBER 
God forbid it's your under- insured who is at fault you won't be able to do jacks**it for him

You are a classic junk bond peddler 
Nothing wrong with that 

You say you are a expert ??? that drives uber ??
You are worth XX $ as an adviser 
You are worth X $ as a uber driver
There is some serious bull somewhere 
UBER ON LMAO!!!


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

20yearsdriving path is driving around, crashing into everybody cuz he has insurance. If only he was smart enough to cut mrlasvegas a check, then he could stop doing that...
Is that really your sales pitch? Lol, I hope your really good at driving uber.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Scenicruiser said:


> 20yearsdriving path is driving around, crashing into everybody cuz he has insurance. If only he was smart enough to cut mrlasvegas a check, then he could stop doing that...
> Is that really your sales pitch? Lol, I hope your really good at driving uber.


But if I cut my insurance cost to give it to Mr Vegas 
What did I save ?


----------



## Juni Banico (Nov 6, 2015)

pharmeceutikle said:


> Update: No car yet. I got an email from Uber support for the question about Mercury Insurance. A no answer copy and paste job. Thank you Uber support.


They're not going to know. If you provide me your email I can send you the bulletin.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> But if I cut my insurance cost to give it to Mr Vegas
> What did I save ?


Plenty...now send him some money. His name is Mr Vegas...what could go wrong


----------



## Whiteorchids (Oct 7, 2015)

I have been with mercury ins here in Cali for 10 years. Last few years I switched to only liability. How much will it increase if I tell my agent I'm driving for Uber? I pay about $175 every 6 months for liability only. I'm afraid to ask because they might drop me. I only drive for uber a couple days a week.


----------

